# Map erstellen



## Sinista (18. Nov 2009)

Hi ich habe folgendes gemacht

-eine Klasse ZMS erstellt in der es die swut Map gibt. Schlüssel soll der Account sein.

```
import java.util.Map;

public class ZMS {

	Map swut;

}
```


Die Klasse User ist folgendes

```
public class User {
	
	String account;
	Password pw;
	Person person;
	int id;

}
```
account kommt auch aus User


nun will ich folgendes machen

-  add (User) für das Hinzufügen eines User zur swut. Der „Rückgabewert“ darf vom Typ boolean oder
    void sein

das meiste was ich dazu gefunden habe waren Hashmap was ich net unbedingt verwenden will was aber wohl gleich ist 



```
private void add(){
    
}
```


Würde sowas laufen 


```
public class ZMS<Account> {

	Map<Account, String> swut;

}
```


----------



## faetzminator (18. Nov 2009)

```
void add(User user) {
    swut.put(user.getAccount(), user);
}
```


----------



## Sinista (18. Nov 2009)

ok hab mir dafür dan die getter Methode in User erstellt

nur hab ich jetzt das problem das er da net will 


```
Map<Account, String> swut;
```

Der Schlüssel soll ja Account sein. und das zeigt er als fehler an?

Also so wie ich das verstehe habe ich dan Account zu dem ich den User dan in die Map hinzufüge?


----------



## faetzminator (18. Nov 2009)

Der Schlüssel soll der Account sein, Account ist ein String... Der Key sollte doch der User sein, Typ User? Also würde ich [c]Map<String, User>[/c] vorschlagen. Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------

